# Topics > AI in car and transport > Personal public transport >  TONY-SEV, autonomous shuttles, Perrone Robotics, Inc., Charlottesville, Virginia, USA

## Airicist2

Developer - Perrone Robotics, Inc.

perronerobotics.com/tony-lsv

----------


## Airicist2

Tony - Crozet autonomous shuttle cruise

Mar 25, 2019




> Tony taking a cruise through Crozet, Virginia.

----------

